# embedded jboss unter eclipse 3.3



## mikachu (10. Dez 2007)

hallo community,

hat schonmal wer mit dem embedded jboss gearbeitet?

wie krieg ich den unter eclipse zum laufen.

ich muss junit tests von servlets schreiben, und dachte mir, dass es ja umständlich wäre, wenn ich einen standalone webserver erst installiere und dann starte -> embedded jboss.

da wir intern hauptsächlich jboss nutzen, ist es ja nicht verkehrt, wenn ich auch gleich nen embedded jboss nehme.

jetzt stellt sich noch die frage, wie ich die tests zum laufen kriege...

hope anybody can help...

thx mika


----------



## Marsman (11. Dez 2007)

Zunächst auf die J2EE-Perspektive schalten. Im Menü File/New/Other auswählen und dann Server/Server anklicken. Dort JBoss und die JBoss-Version auswählen. Dann das Programmverzeichnis des Servers angeben und die weiteren Angaben bestätigen. Es sollte sich nun ein View öffnen, in dem der Server erscheint und gestartet/beenden werden kann.

Titus


----------



## mikachu (12. Dez 2007)

hey,

danke erstmal.

aber wie geht das mit dem *embedded jboss*?

ich muss dazu sagen, dass nicht ich, sondern ein anderer mitarbeiter diesen task zu bewerkstelligen hat.

mfg,
mika


----------

